#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Путеводитель по буддийским книгам

## Petrok

Несколько дней назад один из моих сослуживцев (не буддист), прислал ссылку на http://tibet.ru/biblio/book.shtml 

Когда я спросил, что его привело на эту ссылку, он сказал, что читал книгу Рампы... :-/

Есть ли какой-либо условно говоря "Путеводитель по буддийским книгам", что бы начинающий (не буддист) мог узнать, какие книги авторитетный (имеется в виду, с точки зрения буддизма), а какие нет.

Основная мотивация, направляющая людей в сторону буддизма, поиск покоя и умиротворения.

----------


## Аминадав

Давайте составим?
По-моему, это должно выглядеть примерно так:
1. введение (о чем эта статья)
2. очень краткая история развития буддизма, различие подходов, тхеравада и махаяна, три основные группы школ буддизма (тхеравада, дальневосточный буддизм, тибетский буддизм)
3. первоисточники
3.1. сутты палийского канона (название, краткое описание)
3.2. махаянские сутры (название, краткое описание)
4. книги
4.1. тхеравада
4.2. дальневосточный буддизм
4.3. тибетский буддизм
5. чье понимание буддизма не согласуется с классическим пониманием.

В разделе "книги" и "первоисточники" - название книги и ее краткое описание. Неплохо - со ссылкой, если есть в интернете.

----------


## Petrok

Предлагаю сделать сайт по этой теме. Готов оплатить хостинг и доменное имя.

Указанные разделы выглядят вполне адекватными.

Хотя, подчеркну, человек приходит с вопросом "как улучшить мое состояние?", т.е. его интересует не сам буддизм, а методы буддизма и результаты, которые этими методами можно достичь.

----------


## Аминадав

Ну, сайт, я думаю, не надо...
Вот три отличные библиотеки буддийских текстов:
http://ningma.kiev.ua/librarian.php
http://dhamma.ru
http://buddhadharma.narod.ru/Biblio.html
Там все авторитетно :-)
А вот на сайте ассоциации "Буддизм в интернете" такая статья (расчитанная на новичков), мне кажется, будет вполне к месту. А прочитав основные книги, которые там указаны, человек уже сам будет разбираться в буддийской литературе, понимать, что он хочет почитать дальше, отличать традиционное понимание буддизма от небуддийского  :Smilie:

----------


## Petrok

Давайте рассмотрим потенциального "клиента": предположим, человек пугается всего, что связано со словом "религия" (включая слово "Будда"). 

Поэтому вероятность того, что он окажется на сайте ассоциации "Буддизм в интернете", и, более того, найдет на этом неважно структуризированном и оформленном сайте, статью, почти равна НУЛЮ.

Еще раз: ориентация идет на человека, которого не интересует буддизм. Его интересуют конкретные методы. Он запутался, его гнетет бессмысленное существование, суетливое состояние ума. Он не хочет разбираться, он хочет авторитетного мнения, которому можно довериться.

Потом он будет делать шаги сам, но сперва его интересует именно карта, маршрут, путеводитель.

Именно поэтому сайт должен быть отделен от любых ярлыков, которые испугают при первом же взгляде.

Оформление и внешняя структура сайта должен быть как можно более нейтральной, в духе книги "Этика для нового тысячелетия" Далай-Ламы.

Само содержание расчитано на несколько уровней: от начинающего до "продвинутого" (полная буддийская библиография на русском).

----------


## Шаман

Вообще это было бы интересно, и я готов поделиться своим ресурсом.
Однако же стоит иметь в виду, что это - очень большая работа.
Нужно разместить данные о книге, краткую аннотацию и т.п.
Кроме того, для того, чтобы оценить, насколько та или иная книга *авторитетна* с точки зрения буддизма, нужно, чтобы аннотации к книге были написаны авторитетными с точки зрения буддизма людьми.
А если рассчитывать каталог на обывателя, то аннотации должны быть написаны людьми, авторитетными с т.з. обывателя. И кто возьмётся быть таким авторитетом???

----------


## Petrok

По сравнению с той пользой, которую принесет этот "Путеводитель", не думаю, что это "большая" работа, -- вопрос нескольких месяцев.

Работать будем по направлениям, что бы максимально ускорить процесс. Кто еще, кроме, на сколько я понимаю, Чжан Чуб Чой и Шаман, готовы присоединиться к команде на выполнение этого некоммерческого проекта? Очень нужен веб-дизайнер (макет + верстка).

Списки книг, в принципе, присутствуют на сайтах издательств, выходные данные тоже есть в электронном виде. Возможно, будет некоторая морока с изображениями самих книг, т.е. скриншотиков, но и они уже присутствуют на некоторых сайтов э-магазинов.

Готов курировать аннотации, категоризацию, "авторитетность", "редактуру" и управлению. Есть опыт в создании и поддержке подобных проектов. Режим работы - командно-творческий, т.е. по мере поступления дельных советов/идей/поправок, будем корректироваться. При разработке будем использовать либо веб-систему управления проектами, либо через почту, зависит от количества участников.

Кроме того, предполагается связь этого "Путеводителя" с электронными библиотеками и электронными магазинами. Возможно, кое-где будет нарушение авторских прав -- эти вопросы будем решать по мере поступления запросов от представителей конкретных издательств.

----------


## Petrok

Хотелось бы так же, обеспечить возможность посетителям добавлять комментарии к книгам, возможность сообщать о книге, наличие форума и возможность автоматически связывать книгу с темой на форуме.

Скорее всего, попробуем использовать уже готовые движки с сайта http://www.sourceforge.net/

----------


## Шаман

Можно попробовать.
Я сейчас делаю проект Ян Шэн как программист и веб-дизайнер.
Собственно проект посвящён "взращиванию жизни", по-русски, ведению здорового образа жизни.
Думаю, буддийская тема будет в этом проекте уместна (она там и заявлена).

Сейчас доделываю каталог ссылок, потом можно будет взаться и за подобный каталог литературы.
Каталог можно будет редактировать нескольким участникам проекта.

Должен заметить, что проект только разрабатывается.  Я делаю его самостоятельно, соответственн, медленно.
Проект - мой собственный, некоммерческий.

Движок тоже разрабатывается мной. Обсуждение книг и ссылок будет интегрировано в соотв. форумы.

----------


## Petrok

Эээ... ммм... Вот меня уже испугало...  :Smilie: 

Сейчас проект "Ян Шэн" выглядит очень бледно и бедно, уж простите, если обидел. Так же не очень понятно, почему не используются готовые и отлаженные веб-продукты, а пишется все с нуля. 

В любом случае, цигун/йога будет частью "Путеводителя".

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Petrok_ 
> *Эээ... ммм... Вот меня уже испугало... 
> 
> Сейчас проект "Ян Шэн" выглядит очень бледно и бедно, уж простите, если обидел. Так же не очень понятно, почему не используются готовые и отлаженные веб-продукты, а пишется все с нуля.*


 Ну моё дело предложить.  :Smilie: 
По поводу "бледности и бедности" - так сайту, во-первых, меньше трёх месяцев. Ну и поскольку я занимаюсь и разработкой и наполнением сам, соответственно и результат. Мне же надо ещё и денег зарабатывать.  :Smilie: 

Пишется всё "с нуля" из-за этой самой пресловутой интеграции.
Т.е. планируются "новости", "библиотека", "ссылки" с интеграцией обсуждения в соотв. форумы.
Мне так проще создать всё заново исходя из предпочтений, чем интегрировать разные продукты.

Тем не менее, моё дело - предложить, а дальше - как знаете  :Smilie:

----------


## Аминадав

1. Petrok, я слегка скептически отношусь к идее пропаганды буддизма со скрыванием (первоначально), что это буддизм  :Smilie:  

2. На сайт, посвященный идеям духовного развития (психологической помощи или чего-то в этом роде) будут заходить в основном те, кто уже этим интересуется, а такие люди, чаще всего не пугаются слов "религия" или "Будда". Тут проблема чаще - запутанность и некритическое восприятие информации.

4. Во всяком случае, я сегодня попробую написать статейку, о которой говорил. Она будет для тех, кто заинтересовался буддизмом. Я не очень ориентируюсь в дзенской (вернее, не только дзенской: дальневосточной) литературе, и был бы очень благодарен, если бы кто-то другой написал этот раздел. Пожалуйста! Около 10 книг с краткой аннотацией.

В принципе, на это можно посмотреть как на первый этап в проекте "путеводителя".

----------


## Аминадав

> В любом случае, цигун/йога будет частью "Путеводителя".


То есть Вы представляете это как путеводитель вообще по литературе о духовном развитии?

----------


## Petrok

> 1. Petrok, я слегка скептически отношусь к идее пропаганды буддизма со скрыванием (первоначально), что это буддизм


Никто ничего не скрывает и не собирается скрывать. То, что это буддизм, будет обозначено. Просто преподнесено это будет вот как раз для нормального обывателя.




> То есть Вы представляете это как путеводитель вообще по литературе о духовном развитии?


Да, так точно.




> 3. Кирилл Хилько (Petrok, возможно, Вы его знаете, он из Минска) делал электронную библиотеку. Оттуда можно взять некоторые аннотации к книгам.


Знаем, знаем. Но нас интересует именно многоплановость и как можно ближе к практике. 




> Во всяком случае, я сегодня попробую написать статейку, о которой говорил. Она будет для тех, кто заинтересовался буддизмом. Я не очень ориентируюсь в дзенской (вернее, не только дзенской: дальневосточной) литературе, и был бы очень благодарен, если бы кто-то другой написал этот раздел. Пожалуйста! Около 10 книг с краткой аннотацией.


Отлично! Выкладывайте, а там будем смотреть, что у вас получилось.




> Пишется всё "с нуля" из-за этой самой пресловутой интеграции.
> Т.е. планируются "новости", "библиотека", "ссылки" с интеграцией обсуждения в соотв. форумы.
> Мне так проще создать всё заново исходя из предпочтений, чем интегрировать разные продукты.


А перед тем, как писать все с нуля, вы исследовали готовые продукты? Может быть поделитесь опытом?

----------


## Petrok

И, опять же, есть четкая цель: помочь людям выбрать то, что им ближе.

Как вот таким случаям http://www.livejournal.com/community...ply&style=mine , которые уже задаются общими вопросами, так и такими http://www.livejournal.com/community...ism/51919.html

----------


## Шаман

> 1. Petrok, я слегка скептически отношусь к идее пропаганды буддизма со скрыванием (первоначально), что это буддизм
> 			
> 		
> 
>  _Первоначальное сообщение от Petrok_ 
> *Никто ничего не скрывает и не собирается скрывать. То, что это буддизм, будет обозначено. Просто преподнесено это будет вот как раз для нормального обывателя.*


 Нет, в таком разе я точно пасс.
Одно дело – сделать хорошо структурированный каталог буддийской литературы и путеводитель к нему, начиная с азов, например, цитат из «Этики для нового тысячелетия» и других книг буддийских учителей, расситанных «на обывателя».
Если же это будет «путеводитель по литературе вообще», то здесь две проблемы могут быть:
1. Это утрата или замыливание основного в процессе работы, хождение вокруг да около.
2. Если литература небуддийская, то, вероятнее всего, должна присутствовать критка этой литературы с т.з. буддизма. Ддя этого нужно хорошо самому знать буддизм, т.е. либо быть буддологом, либо получить соответствующую учёную степень в будд. монастыре.
3. Огромное количества литературы, посвящённое «духовному развитию», не имеет отношение к буддизму вообще. Поэтому такой проект – это большая трата времени и сил при фактически нулевой отдаче. В таком разе лучше попробовать хотя бы один раз нёндро завершить  Или обрести благие заслуги, оказав мат. поддержку Модератору в поддержании проекта «Буддизм в Интернете». Или оказать какую-либо поддержку какому-либо из буддийских центров. Я думаю, это принесёт много больше пользы ВЖС.

----------


## elmez

Тема очень интересная, возможно и дело окажется таким же.

Я, читая книги Далай ламы (И "Этика ..." и другие), понимаю что этот подход мне очень близок и шел я к нему очень долго. Я думаю, что возможна "светская" передача знаний о работе с умом с целью стремления к счастью и уменьшению страданий.
И работы ДЛ здесь просто бесценны.

И я согласен, что ярлык "религия" (именно ярлык а не сущность религии) может быть препятствием.

Поэтому я считаю, что позиционирование этого ресурса как нерелигиозного (в духе ДЛ) было бы полезным. Хотя не надо скрывать, что этот подход имеет буддийские корни и на самом деле буддизм в чистом виде, но не обязательно развивая сострадание говорить о буддизме, так ведь?

Этот подход имеет свои недостатки, но формализованная религия имеет их больше (это мое личное мнение).
Я бы хотел еще добавить: а почему путеводитель только по книгам, сюда вполне можно добавить и худ. произведения и фильмы имеющие отношение к теме "Работа над собой с целью развития счастья и устранение страданий" или какой-то такой подобной темой.
Сайт с такой рамкой был бы полезен (я думаю так, хотя и могу ошибаться).

Можно же и критерии выбрать, которые бы позволили оценить полезность такого сайта (все же я мыслю его не как сайт а как мега-портал-форум с привязкой к книгам, программам, семинарам, форумам, и прочим видам деятельностей). Конечно это может показаться утопичным, но почему нет?

И конечно тут были бы полезны диалоги с психотерапевтами, философами, учеными, другими религиями, проблемам современного мира, и это было бы большое дело по улучшению современного мира. Мне представляется именно ДЛ и ведет такую деятельность сейчас, которая может и не является буддийской в узком формальном смысле, но безусловно является деятельностью бодхисаттвы.
Фактически все эти идеи пришли мне в голову читая книги Его Святейшества и мне кажется он бы одобрил это.

Хотя я все же четко бы позиционировал, что основным источником является буддийское учение, даже конкретнее - учение Далай ламы 14.
То есть это был бы информационный портал для "ищущих счастья посредством работы с умом" (вот еще вариант формулировки основной рамки определяющих содержание)
В проекте dhamma.ru что-то такое просматривается, но мы все таки слишком отделены друг от друга.
Здесь имеет большое значение аналитическая работа по поиску общего и интеграции всего лучшего (я считаю такая работа постоянно проделывается ДЛ, его тезис "все люди желают счастья и не желают страдания" являсь чисто буддийским тем не менее сияет новым светом). Кстати книги Хольма ван Зайчика по духу очень этому близки.

Готов принять участие в таком проекте.
Не знаю в каком качестве.

----------


## elmez

Еще мысли.

Путеводитель по буддийской литературе вещь очень хорошая.

Только это не должна быть а) библиотека (их уже достаточно) мне бы хотелось, чтобы были грамотные и авторитетные аннотации чтобы не в слепую книжки выбирать. 

Или может быть создать новый способ/систему поиска не по буддологиским критериям, а именно по проблемам волнующим обычного человека.

Но самым лучшим мне кажется организация привязанного к конкретной книге форма или списка отзывов и комментариев (может быть и авторитетных). Примерно как на http://zhurnal.lib.ru.

Я вот сейчас сильно вдохновлен книгами ЕСДЛ а поделиться не с кем. Я понимаю что можно открывать тут тему и вперед, но если бы был спеуиализированный форум где технически облегчен доступ к текстам, обсуждение которых ведется. Похоже на веблоги, только единицы структурирующие процесс общения - книги. Может технологию wikiwiki применить. См. http://ru.wikipedia.org

В такой проект я бы вложился.
И еще раз. Книга с привязанными к ее фрагментам нитям обсуждений. В технологии wikiwiki это легко реализовать.

А идеологически это именно либерализация духовности, и ДЛ по моему именно эту идею всячески развивает. И по моим ощущениям именно такая идея вызывает во мне прилив энтузиазма. Вроде бы  :Smilie: .

----------


## Petrok

elmez,

согласен с вами почти по всем пунктам.

----------


## Аминадав

> То есть Вы представляете это как путеводитель вообще по литературе о духовном развитии?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Да, так точно.


Ясно. Тогда нужно будет найти людей, действительно хорошо разбирающихся в других направлениях, при этом не тенденциозных. 

А я вот в последнее время пытаюсь выработать более-менее научный подход к техникам духовного/психического развития. Похоже, что фундаментальных исследований, где рассматривалось бы духовное развитие как таковое, нет. Гроф, Ассаджиоли, Уилбер и прочие, по моему очень сомнительному мнению, обращали внимание скорее на его побочные аспекты. Хотя Ассаджиоли, по-моему, проделал очень хорошую работу.




> Кирилл Хилько
> 			
> 		
> 
> Знаем, знаем.


Как у него сейчас дела? (наверное, лучше ответьте личным сообщением)


Вот статья, что-то в этом роде. Что не доделано, понятно. Пожалуйста, добавляйте книги! Делайте поправки! Вносите предложения!

Путеводитель по буддийской литературе.



1. Введение

Цель этой статьи – сориентировать приступающего к изучению буддизма или просто интересующегося им в достаточно обширной русскоязычной литературе о буддизме. Буддизм имеет богатую историю, и, как и другие большие религии, делится на разные направления, школы, традиции.

Существующие сейчас направления буддизма можно объединить в три группы. Это тхеравада, дальневосточный буддизм и тибетский буддизм. С одной стороны, их объединяет историческое территориальное распространение: тхеравада распространена в Юго-Восточной Азии (Бирма, Таиланд, Камбоджа, Лаос) и на Шри-Ланке; дальневосточный буддизм – в Китае, Японии, Корее, Вьетнаме, регионах проживания диаспоры этих стран; тибетский буддизм – на севере и юго-западе Китае (район проживания тибетских и монгольских народов), в Бутане, части Непала и Индии (Сикким и Ладак), Монголии, России (Бурятия, Тыва, Калмыкия). С другой стороны, эти группы обладают и своими узнаваемыми подходами к духовной практике, неким характерным духом.

Тибетский и дальневосточный буддизм принадлежат к сложившийся в Индии в первой половине первого тысячелетия нашей эры традиции махаяна. Тхеравада к тому времени развивалась отдельно, за пределами Индии. Поэтому можно встретить и противопоставление махаяна – тхеравада.

Ознакомляясь с литературой разных традиций, стоит осознавать, что часто одни и те же термины в разных направлениях означают нечто отличное друг от друга. И с точки зрения махаянских источников, кое-что из того, что утверждается тхеравадой, невозможно, с точки зрения многих тхеравадинов такой путь духовного развития, какой объясняется в махаяне, невозможен вообще :-) Обоснованное соотнесение состояний, этапов и элементов пути, о которых говорится в разных традициях, возможно только на базе невероятно глубокого знания их теории и их практического освоения.



2. Первоисточники

Три варианта буддийского канона (собрания сутр и относительно ранних сочинений) соответствуют трем группам направлений буддизма: существует палийский, китайский и тибетский канон. Первоначально сутты (беседы, рассказы, проповеди Будды и его учеников) заучивались монахами наизусть и так передавались устно. Позднее, на четвертом буддийском соборе (100 год до н.э.) передававшиеся по разным линиям сутты были сверены друг с другом и записаны. Это составило основу палийского канона (палийский – от названия языка пали, на котором он засписан). Позднее канон был переведен на санскрит, в него добавились еще некоторые сутры (сутра – санскритский аналог палийского слова сутта) и сочинения. С санскрита он был переведен на тибетский и китайский.

Есть такие моменты, на которые следует обратить внимание:
-	использование повторов и стандартных речевых конструкций в сутрах предназначалось для удобства их заучивания;
-	часто чтобы понять принципы практики, изложенные в сутрах необходимо хорошее владение их терминологией, но и без этого можно составить представление о принципах практики. Иногда одно и то же учение может обыгрываться с разных сторон или иметь несколько возможных трактовок разной глубины.

2.1 Палийский канон

Схема палийского канона
Дхаммачакка-паваттана сутта
Это первая проповедь Будды, прочитанная им вскоре после Пробуждения пяти монахам, с которыми он много лет практиковал суровые аскетические практики в лесу. В этой сутре раскрыты основные моменты "четырех благородных истин" и "благородного восьмеричного пути".
Махасатипаттхана сутта
В этой сутре Будда описывает, как развитие постоянной осознанности четырех "систем отсчета" (сатипаттхана) - осознанность тела, чувств, ума и качеств ума - может в итоге привести к полному Пробуждению.
Анапанасати сутта
Один из важнейших текстов и для новичков, и для ветеранов в медитации, эта сутра представляет собой "карту" всей структуры практики медитации на дыхании. Простая практика осознанности дыхания постепенно ведет практикующего через 16 этапов развития, завершаясь полным Пробуждением.
Карания метта сутта
Слова Будды о том, как направлять дружелюбие (метта) ко всем существам.
Махапариниббана сутта
…

2.2 Махаянские сутры
Ваджрачхедика-праджняпарамита
Хридая-праджня парамита
..?



3. Буддийские книги

3.1 Тхеравада
Чему учил Будда?
Серъезное, глубокое и в то же время увлекательное введение в буддийское учение. Валпола Рахула, один из известнейших буддийских деятелей нашего времени, опираясь на сутры, раскрывает суть четырех благородных истин и принципа безличности, описывает структуру буддийского пути практики
Простыми словами о внимательности
Глава из понятно и легко написанной книги о том, как внести внимательность в свою жизнь. Эта книга посвящена прежде всего практике медитации випассана и предназначена для реального применения.
Медитация сатипаттхана-випассана
Досточтимый Махаси Саядо, бирманский мастер медитации, был первопроходцем в сегодняшнем возрождении медитации осознанности (сатипаттхана). Обладая редким сочетанием глубокого знания буддийских текстов и обширного практического опыта, он составил на этой основе систему практики, которая в наши дни широко преподается и практикуется во многих странах.
Крылья Пробуждения
Для тех, кто pешился вникнуть в глубины буддийской пpактики. Антология фpагментов из сутp с обшиpными коментаpиями, позволяющими понять их полный смысл и их связь с пpактикой медитации. Эта книга – сокpовищница важных фpагментов из Канона, pаскpывающих ключевые моменты учения Будды, а также пpактическое pуководство для желающих всеpъез pазобpаться в некотоpых глубинных аспектах Дхаpмы.

3.2 Дальневосточный буддизм
Сознание дзен, сознание начинающего
..?

3.3 Тибетский буддизм
Книга жизни и практики умирания
Эта книга тибетского учителя Согъяла Ринпоче является вдохновляющим введением в миропонимание тибетского буддизма. Он дает в ней эффективные методы преодоления психологических проблем, возникающих в жизни всех людей и практики развития любви и сострадания.
Открытое сердце, ясный ум
Книга западной женщины, ушедшей в буддийские монахини. Книга содержит базовые методы, уводящие от мешающих, негативных эмоций и дает представление о многих буддийских понятиях, буддийском подходе к жизни.
..?

----------


## Аминадав

Аннотации к суттам и тхеравадинским книгам были взяты с сайта "Колесо Дхармы"

----------


## Petrok

чжан чуб чой,

спасибо за статью.

----------


## Аминадав

Пожалуйста, дополняйте ее!

----------


## Сергей М.

Немножко не по теме, но, на мой взгляд, было бы неплохо, если люди поделятся впечатлением о значимых для себя прочитанных книгах по буддизму и смежным тематикам. Т.е., например, в отдельной теме форума желающие высказывают сообщениями свое мнение о значимых для них книгах, которые они прочитали. Обсуждение в этой теме не ведется - только анонсы. Плюс желательно указывать, можно ли где скачать книгу, где купить и т.п. В одном сообщении можно размещать по несколько анонсов. IMHO, такая информация могла бы быть полезна. Иначе, бывает, стоишь в книжном, и не знаешь - покупать книгу или нет.  :Smilie:  А если уже есть рекомендация - проще решить.

C наилучшими пожеланиями, 
Сергей.

----------


## Petrok

http://forum.tibet.ru/showthreaded.p...sed&sb=5&part=




> Здравствуйте всем. Я недавно на форуме. Для начала ознакомилась с архивами сообщений, но что-то они меня не очень-то порадовали. Начиталась тут всякого (лучше бы и не читала, честное слово!): что Лобсанг Рампа вовсе и не лама, а водопроводчик (?!), и что Мулдашев даже и не был на Тибете... Что, мол, всё это не что иное как фальсификация. Я не могу назвать себя специалистом в этой области, поскольку относительно недавно начала заниматься изучением Тибета. Но к любой информации я отношусь достаточно скептически и избирательно, тем более к выбору книг. И тут сам собой напрашивается вопрос: а ЧТО тогда читать? Откуда черпать информацию, если есть огромный интерес и желание измениться духовно, но нет Учителя? Если не Рампа и Мулдашев, не Блаватская и не Рерих, то КТО тогда? Что скажете на это? И ещё: может не стоит верить всему тому, что читаете в Интернете? Не секрет, что сеть - это и кладезь полезной информации, и "помойка". И никогда сразу не определишь, где правда, а где ложь.


Это по поводу того, что необходимость в проекте "Путеводитель по буддийским книгам" действительно есть.

----------

